# [vmware-server]compil failed

## ibasaw

Salut,

Je veux installer vmware serveur 2 sur ma Gentoo.

Erreur lors de la compil.

Voici les logs:

```

emerge --info =app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-hardened-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-hardened-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_E2180_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 01 Jan 2011 22:00:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r4, 2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13::<unknown repository>, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6::<unknown repository>, 1.5::<unknown repository>, 1.6.3::<unknown repository>, 1.7.9-r1::<unknown repository>, 1.8.5-r3::<unknown repository>, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       3.4.5::<unknown repository>, 4.1.2, 4.3.4, 4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j30"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl additions alsa amd64 avi berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl cxx dri extras ffmpeg fortran gd gdbm gpm headless iconv ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k json mencoder mmx modules mp4box mplayer mudflap multilib ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php pppd python qt4 readline sdk session sftp simplexml sqlite sse sse2 ssl symlink sysfs tcpd truetype unicode vfw xorg yamdi zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias auth_basic expires" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

 emerge -pqv =app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2

```

```

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2/work/vmmon-only] Error 2

make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-hardened-r6'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r2 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_S1B1 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.36-hardened-r6/build

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3948:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2974:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                               ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

```

Merci pour votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

## ibasaw

personne ne vmware ici ?

----------

## legrandpied

Si y en a, et ca marche plutot bien (à l'exception du plugin firefox d'admin qui plante souvent chez moi...)

Je viens de galérer pour le refaire tourner sur un kernel gentoo-source 2.6.36-r5, mais il faut le dé-masker (au moins pour la V2)

Dans le /etc/portage/package.keywords, on peux mettre :

=app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.2.203138-r1

=app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.24-r3

et ne pas oublier de faire un module-rebuild lors que tu upgarde le noyau.

----------

## RealNoob

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème, quel en est la cause? (et la solution)

S'il faut ajouter des options dans le kernel, lequel faut-il?

Voici le log de la compilation:

```
* Messages for package app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.24-r3:

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.24-r3 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_V65 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3859:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2933:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                             ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.24-r3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.24-r3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.24-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.24-r3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.24-r3/work'

```

Merci.

----------

## RealNoob

Problème résolu pour moi. J'ai du recompiler mon kernel pour résoudre un autre soucis et maintenant vmware-modules compile correctement.

----------

